# can anything live with stick insects



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Just wondering if there any ground drelling invert that can live with stick insects.

Was thing maybe something that eat leaf litter. But can't realy think of anything.

any idea are good.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not 100% on the answer to that however I believe it should be fine jus as long as the ground dwelling inverts don't eat the plants that the stick insects do. A good example would be millipedes or fruit beetles. I would prefer the fruit beetles with the pachnoda Marginata species being a very easy to keep and attractive species.

Photos of them can be found here: pachnoda marginata - Google Search

If that link works : victory:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Sun beetles looks realy good. I had a chat with someone at kempton in Oct about milliedes as I'd loved one. but they said the substate would have to be to wet for both to be happy.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep giant thorny's in with snails. 
not sure if that is a "right" thing to do but they all seem "happy".


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> I keep giant thorny's in with snails.
> not sure if that is a "right" thing to do but they all seem "happy".


Aslong as both species are cared for and no harm can come to either of them by them sharing an enclosure, then I think that's the majority done 

But yeh those particular sun beetles are beautiful and active, they love banana  or at least... Mine do :2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Its not a great idea to keep anything in with stick insects i dont think. Snails, slugs, beetles, roaches, all are likely to get in the way of the stick insects moulting. I accidentally kept slugs with stick insects in once, the slugs hunted some the stick insects :/


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Its not a great idea to keep anything in with stick insects i dont think. Snails, slugs, beetles, roaches, all are likely to get in the way of the stick insects moulting. I accidentally kept slugs with stick insects in once, the slugs hunted some the stick insects :/
> 
> image


Ok... Change of opinion. Better leave them separate! :2thumb:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll think I'll leave it for now then.


----------



## catkindo (Aug 24, 2009)

*Y u no commune!?!*

I kept Stick insects with Millipedes (terrestrial) for a few years with no problem. I see no issue that could arise.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

It would be millipedes I be interested in. But not shore the humidity levels would match up.


----------



## animallover626 (Jul 17, 2021)

Draco said:


> also can spiders live with stick insects or will the fight and kill eachother


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Struggling to find where that post was quoted from in this 8 year old thread.
I would have thought it fairly obvious that putting spiders and stick insects together will not end very well.


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

ian14 said:


> Struggling to find where that post was quoted from in this 8 year old thread.
> I would have thought it fairly obvious that putting spiders and stick insects together will not end very well.


Its not recommended to even keep stick insects in with leaf insects let alone anything else.


----------

